# Finding a vineyard near to accommodation in Strada, Chianti



## skiesy (Feb 9, 2016)

(Hi i am a new user in this forum. i hope i am posting at the right thread. kindly forgive me if i am not )

My family and I will be staying at Strada in Chianti. More details:
Address: Via della Montagnola, 174, Strada in Chianti, Toscana 50022, Italy
Dates: 3 nights in August 2016 - Saturday, Sunday and a Monday.

We are keen to join a vineyard tour, to visit a vineyard and cellars, wine tasting and preferable a lunch too. Hope you can advice us on a trusted vineyard that is near to our accommodation. Some preferences:
- A small or big/ established vineyard is ok for us, as long as the service and quality is good. 
- We prefer to travel by bus if possible (to save on rented taxi fares). 
- We cannot take beef (which might be part of the menu in the lunch, and might not be able to change to other ingredients).
- Will be good if there are good views of the surrounding at the vineyard/ cellars. Perhaps views from a higher ground.

The only vineyard tour I know is by CASTELLO VICCHIOMAGGIO (VIA VICCHIOMAGGIO, 4 - 50022, GREVE IN CHIANTI - FIRENZE), which is about 40 minutes by bus, alight and walk for 20 minutes. The tripadvisor reviews of their tour is rather mix. I also hope to have other choices, since their lunch has a dish using beef. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DonnaDenise (Feb 10, 2016)

*Great location*

Wow - you are staying just down the road from where I live!!  

Great position for catching the bus and traveling both into Florence and on towards Greve. And you are witin walking distance of the restaurant il Caminetto, very nice and I highly recommend it.

So, for wine tours - well you could look at one of the organized tours, they will definitely cater to your menu request.

I have visited Villa Medicea di Liliano, (click here to find the official site and more about the wine tasting).  You can catch the bus towards Grassina (direction Florence) and then walk up to the villa - a bit steep, the beginning is residential but it opens into some lovely olive groves - and if you talk to them, they might be able to arrange for a taxi/transport from town (its maybe a 4 -5 min ride).  They will arrange a tasting/light lunch.

Read this article about Greve - which is a very short bus ride from your accommodations - and note the town Montefioralle.  If you are up for walking (though you could try to arrange for a taxi), you can visit Azienda Montefioralle.  I was there just this November and totally enjoyed the tasting.  It is small, very homegrown BUT the explanation was detailed and very informative.  They didn't serve beef -in fact it is more likely you will find PORK on the menus than beef for the wine tastings because they serve it with the local cold cuts.  However, I believe if you make it known to them, they will accommodate...with cheese or other flavours.

Another wine tasting is CASTELLO DI VERRAZZANO which you can see more about on this page:  http://www.chianti.com/wine/chianti-winetasting.html

Buon Viaggio!

Donna Denise


----------



## skiesy (Feb 10, 2016)

Dear Donna Denise!

Thank you so much for your advice and resources. I have been reading up on them. Villa Medicea di Liliano sounds like a good idea because it is about an hour by bus. I am concerned about the steep start, since my parents are old (80+ years old). 

I read about the good reviews of Azienda Agricola Montefioralle - accordingly to Google Map, it is 30 minutes by car but fails to show how long the journey is by public bus. So I have to check on that too. 

If you have other recommendations, I will appreciate if you can share with me too, so that there is some choices on location, budget and walking distance (not too far!). 

Such a coincidence that we are staying around your area. So far I do not have much idea if there is anything to do just in the vicinity?


----------



## DonnaDenise (Feb 11, 2016)

*Walking to the tasting*

Hi - 

in both cases, I would definitely looking into using a taxi (or at least ask the vineyards) about transportation from the city to the final destination.  Villa Liliano is definitely a steep walk and Azienda Montefioralle, just a km after the small town itself...is also on a hill top, so a bit of a walk.

Another place you can look at which I know the bus leaves you right in front of the vineyards is 
http://www.ruffino.com/VisitRuffino/index.htm

You would take the bus to Grassina and then you can catch either the ATAF (orange and white bus) number 49 or you could catch another SITA (direction San Polo in Chianti) which will leave you directly in front of not only the vineyards but also some GREAT views.

Have Fun 

Donna Denise


----------



## skiesy (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Donna Denise

Thanks much!! I am now looking at Ruffino and checking out the logistics, but stopping in front of the vineyards (and great views) sounds exciting!!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 11, 2016)

I will second what Donna said about using a taxi (or a car with driver, called NCC here) that can take you to where you want to go - you don't have to drive nor worry about how much you drink.
This for the further to reach places, if the walk is too much for your parents.

An alternative is to join a small group tour that might look appealing, as they take you all the way into the estate - take a look here: http://www.partner.viator.com/en/13618/travel-tips/Wine-Tasting-Tours-in-Chianti-Tuscany/ttd

Aside from these, you are along the road where the 365 buses between Florence and Greve, so you catch that and go to the wine shops found along the road -- now, all of them allow for wine tastings. BUt if you want lunch too, then the estates are generally away from the road up the hill.
JUST ASK at the wine shop! It might be likely that they won't mind taking your parents up the hill, to save them the walk .

Two more possibilities along this Chiantigiana road:
Castello di Uzzano, right at the entrance into Greve: agricolauzzano.com
Villa Calcinaia - http://www.conticapponi.it/en/guided_tours/

Contact them to ask whether they can accommodate your requests, regardless of what they have on their site.

Now about lunch and non-vegetarian choices. Just ask as well whether they can offer alternatives, otherwise they most always include cold cuts such as salame, finocchio and prosciutto, as it is a Tuscan specialty and they assume you want to taste Tuscan products with their wine.


----------



## skiesy (Feb 11, 2016)

*Walking to the tasting*

Hi Donna Denise

Sorry again it is me. I didn't realise 14, 15 August are national holiday in Italy, the days where we would be in Tuscany. And while Ruffino is the perfect choice with little walking, they aren't open. 

We can try rearranging our schedule to squeeze in something for the 13 August. 

Will you happen to know of any other winery where a public bus will stop you by the vineyard/ little walking. So sorry and thank you again!!


----------



## skiesy (Feb 11, 2016)

*14, 15 August 2016 national holidays in Italy*

Hi Lourdes

Thank you too, I will check the 2 possibilities that you mentioned! We would be in Tuscany for 13 August (reaching Chianti late in the evening), 14 and 15 August. Which I was told 14 and 15 August are the national holiday in Italy and so far unfortunately the vineyards are not open. 

Maybe to explain - we once engaged a driver (not in Italy, but in Asia) and my family members were not too comfortable having someone along with us. I know this sounds like a weird preference, but it just happens to be so... that's why I have been searching high and low for somewhere suitable too.




Lourdes said:


> I will second what Donna said about using a taxi (or a car with driver, called NCC here) that can take you to where you want to go - you don't have to drive nor worry about how much you drink.
> This for the further to reach places, if the walk is too much for your parents.
> 
> An alternative is to join a small group tour that might look appealing, as they take you all the way into the estate - take a look here: http://www.partner.viator.com/en/13618/travel-tips/Wine-Tasting-Tours-in-Chianti-Tuscany/ttd
> ...


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh no! This changes things a lot!
I checked the calendar, and normally the holiday is only on August 15 but since it is a Monday, it seems most will take advantage and make it a long weekend.

Not to fear, there should be places open on Sunday as well, but it would be better if you do want to do w tour of a wine estate to plan for Saturday, if possible. If not, then unfortunately it might mean you'll have to "settle" and do wine tastings in Greve in Chianti - I highly recommend the *Enoteca Falorni* for their wines as well as their meals! Just in case, contact the last two I mentioned and check with them whether they will be open on Sunday, the 14th.


----------



## skiesy (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Lourdes

I see, I am sorry I didn't think there will be a public holiday, that is why I didn't include my dates. Until Ruffico told me they are closed for the long holidays did I realise. 

For Castello di Uzzano, I tried searching high and low, but couldn't find their email address.

I will try to plough through the forums to see if anyone mention that you can reach the vineyard close to the bus stop.

Last resort will be joining a tour. But we will be staying in Strada for 3 nights, and want to do the tour then. But most tours usually leave Florence and bring you back to Florence - which is another challenge also.


----------



## skiesy (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Donna Denise 

Really sorry for the multiple questions! 

In some sort of a fix since I realised that 15 August (Monday) is a national holiday, and vineyards could be close from 13 August (Friday) to 15 August (Monday). Especially when it is not easy to find one that is close to the bus stop! I was told that Ruffico would be close for the long weekends.

Azienda Montefioralle that you recommended will be open, but this means I will need to arrange for a private taxi from Strada Chianti (my parents cannot do the 30 minutes steep walk up....). Roughly will you be able to tell how much the taxi would cost, 1 way or 2 way?

So sorry and thank you again!




DonnaDenise said:


> Wow - you are staying just down the road from where I live!!
> 
> Great position for catching the bus and traveling both into Florence and on towards Greve. And you are witin walking distance of the restaurant il Caminetto, very nice and I highly recommend it.
> 
> ...


----------



## skiesy (Feb 14, 2016)

*Local taxi and bus resources*

Hi Donna Denise / Lourdes

We have decided to either visit Castello di Vicchiomaggio or Castello di Verrazzano on 15 August 2016 Monday. But as it is a national holiday, there is no bus.

Can you kindly recommend a local taxi service so that I can see if they do run taxi on 15th too!

Also can you point me to the website to find the Bus from Florence to Strada (my host told me there is no bus number so I have been having trouble finding the timetable online), and the bus ATAF bus number 31 pls.

Thank you!!

Regards


----------



## skiesy (Feb 14, 2016)

Is this the correct bus schedule to see:

Link>>
http://www.sitabus.it/wp-content/up...-CASTELLINA-GAIOLE-IN-CHIANTI_dal06052015.pdf

(Florence to your home)
On Page 13>> 
From Florence - Strada in Chianti, no bus number, Mon - Sat, the last bus on 13 August 2016 Saturday is 20:15pm, reaching Strada at 20:55?

(your home to Florence)
On Page 1,

From Strada in Chianti to Florence SMN, on 16 August 2016 Tuesday, the earliest bus “no bus number” is 6am, reaching Florence at 6:40am.

Lastly, if we need to leave your home to Florence on 15 August 2016 Monday which is Festivo, there are buses at 7:35am (page 3), 10:10am (page 4), 14:35 (page 6) and 19:15 (page 7)?

Many thanks!!


----------



## DonnaDenise (Feb 15, 2016)

*Cab for Your Wine tour*

Buongiorno,

I have two names for that area that I have used that you might find interesting:

NCC (which stands for car with driver - both speak ENGLISH)

Simone:  +39 334 705 3211  essemazzini@gmail.com he is on What's App and you can contact him there.

and

Stefano

+39 335 431 513  (stedop@libero.it)

The bus that runs to Strada / Greve etc is a SITA bus (not the orange city buses ATAF) and the number is 365.  Bus schedule:  http://www.acvbus.it/orari/365.pdf

Bus 31 (ATAF) is the one you take from GRASSINA - but before you catch that bus you would need to take the SITA (which would leave in Grassina) I would just stick with the SITA 365 into Florence, it basically has the same exact stops as the 31. (its the bus I catch to go to town...I will take my car to Grassina and catch the ATAF but only because it runs more frequently than the SITA) Both are comfortable and easy.  Your bus ticket form Strada to Florence is approximately 3 €...the SITA has a price based on the distance where as ATAF has a fixed price for 90 min of service.

the schedule does not list ALL of the stops - but your stop is in between Strada and Ugolino.

Donna Denise


----------

